# Why did Seattle draft 3 small forwards tonight?



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Obviously Durant was the second pick, I am a fan of jeff green but at best he is a small power forward who is best used at the 3 and then taking Carl Landry with their high pick in the 2nd round. I guess its just me but after trading your starting shooting guard wouldnt Corey Brewer have made more sense with that 5th pick, or one of the three power forwards that were available,(yi,wright,noah).


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Ask rookie GM PResti and rookie owner Clay Bennet. I have no idea what the heck they are doing to my team. I'm not sure they know what they are doing, either.

G-Force


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Landry is an undersized PF. He is a decent role player, hustle guy at his spot IMO.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Green was a very conservative pick. I would've like to have seen him gamble and take Brandan, giving them a potentially devastating forward combo in the near future. If he does that, they he would've been able to take Marcus Williams or Byars at the top of the 2nd. Not sure what they do at SG now.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

AND they said on ESPN they want to resign Rashard... wtf.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> AND they said on ESPN they want to resign Rashard... wtf.


He must be envisioning Durant playing at least some 2; he may want to go huge with Delonte and Kevin in the backcourt.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

NBA 2 guards would have a field day with Kevin Durant defending them...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't forget adding Szczerbiak to the roster. Another forward.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No Sonic fan knows the answer to that question.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Forwards are awesome. They can do anything. Heck, I'm not even sure why basketball even has any positions other than small forward. Obviously the Sonics agree with me.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

ha i forgot that they added wally tonight too that makes four small forwards, my bad:drool:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who would have thought the Atlanta Hawks would be starting a trend? LOL


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I Was about to point that out, look slike Seattle wants to model themselves after the Hawks, except get taller SF. If the Hawks are the 6'8"s then Seattle decided to one up them and become the 6'9"s


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Durant at the 4, Rashard at the 3, Green at the 2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it would be more like Durant at the 2, Green at the 3 and Can Lewis play the 4? If not switch Green and Lewis.

On Defense Green will be getting the assignment, so whether it is a 2 or a 3, Green will be the defender and Durant will pick up the other one


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm too lazy to retype this thing I posted on the Sonics board a few minutes ago.



Chan said:


> I have a theory. This Green + Durant + Lewis thing seems too illogical. Presti has to be gearing up for a big trade. Think Amare, JO, KG.
> 
> Green was picked because he was the most valuable trading piece on the board; more valuable than Yi. Yi's agent has stated before that he wants to play in certain cities, lowering his trade value. Teams like Indiana, Minnesota, New Orleans etc, that don't have a huge Chinese population will stay away from him. However, this is not a problem for Green. Any team that isn't already set at SF would like him.
> 
> ...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i agree with you chan. doesn't seem like a good idea to keep green. why get yi when green has more value?


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think it is going right over everybody's head.

I have no doubt Wally/Lewis/Green/Durant will not be on the roster when opening day starts.
What does that mean? versatile forwards are valuable. Some will be traded soon.

Also Landry was ALREADY traded for next years 2nd round pick, which is more options for trade bait. You guys get the idea:cheers:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't care what they do, but Lewis better be on that Opening Night Roster. You don't turn your franchise over to two rookie wings and a 20 year old ginger Center.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why would the Sonics go after Kevin Garnett or Jermaine O'Neal ? They will be out of the league when Durant is 25 and starting to hit his peak. Amare would make sense, but the assets to get a deal done are not what the Suns would like, I guess. It is tough to rebuild around Durant because he is so young.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Laudry has been traded to the ROckets.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Landry was traded to Houston. I see them giong with a lineup of (I'm not really an expert on Seattle, but bear with me)

Petro or Swift/Durant/Lewis/Szcerbiak/Ridnour with Green and West off the bench.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Well I'm not sure I would want to re-sign with that team if I were Lewis, they are nowhere near the playoffs IMO. He'd better go to Orlando, they have the money, he fits a big hole and they play in the East.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Why would the Sonics go after Kevin Garnett or Jermaine O'Neal ? They will be out of the league when Durant is 25 and starting to hit his peak. Amare would make sense, but the assets to get a deal done are not what the Suns would like, I guess. It is tough to rebuild around Durant because he is so young.


A team with Durant and KG/JO is good enough to compete now, barring their other players aren't abysmal.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets and Sonics can do a bit of trading.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

For who?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

We need a Defensive SG or a Chinese guy named Yi who can bring us enough support for an arena. Nothing else, not KG or JO or Amare.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sonics feel a little too confident in Robert Swift and Nick Collison.


They have some work to do, but maybe it will pay off for next year. They could probably draft some PF/Cs assuming they stay in the lottery. Which is a guarantee.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, there are not enough good starting centers to go around in thte NBA. So the Sonics are trying to make due with who they have at center, potentially platooning three guys at the position to aggressively use theirri 18 combined personal fouls while playing defense. It isn't ideal, but its something.
We'll see next season what the yet-to-be-named head coach does with the center position.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think this is maybe the biggest blunder of the draft and people aren't talking about it enough. ESPN is obsessed with Charlotte shipping away Brandan Wright for Jason Richardson when they shouldn't have had the opportunity to draft him, Seattle absolutely should have. That would give them two potential superstar players to build a championship contender around. What they have now is a franchise player who will need a second superstar to ever win a title. They just spent a Top 5 pick in a great draft on a borderline lottery talent in my opinion. This could be a franchise crippling move, after they made an excellent trade to get that #5 pick. Very disappointing to me.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I know everyone is high on Durant as I am too. But we must understand that Durant probably has Morrison like defense coming into this league. He didn't bench press 180 once, imagine him playing the 4 in a heavy loaded big men Western Conference.

Anyone actually see Durant or any of those guys guarding a big man with "decent" skills. Look for Seattle to give up 105 points per night.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

thatsnotgross said:


> I know everyone is high on Durant as I am too. But we must understand that Durant probably has Morrison like defense coming into this league. He didn't bench press 180 once, imagine him playing the 4 in a heavy loaded big men Western Conference.
> 
> Anyone actually see Durant or any of those guys guarding a big man with "decent" skills. Look for Seattle to give up 105 points per night.


I don't think Durant will play the 4. The 2 or 3 IMO


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

At his size, most likely the 3, I don't know if he would be fast enough for the 2 in this league


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

to be honest, Green is probably THE best sidekick out there, probably the best sidekick to Durant. I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out as a pippen or something


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Watching Green for three years has never suggested to me that he has Pippen like qualities. I saw his combine numbers and scoffed because he sure doesn't play like he's a super athlete that's for sure. His game against Ohio State said a lot about him in the Final Four.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> Watching Green for three years has never suggested to me that he has Pippen like qualities. I saw his combine numbers and scoffed because he sure doesn't play like he's a super athlete that's for sure. His game against Ohio State said a lot about him in the Final Four.


You can't make assumptions on a player on one game. or else there won't be any good players.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> Watching Green for three years has never suggested to me that he has Pippen like qualities. I saw his combine numbers and scoffed because he sure doesn't play like he's a super athlete that's for sure. His game against Ohio State said a lot about him in the Final Four.


For ex: with that logic you could say Acie Law's game vs Memphis said alot about him in the sweet sixteen.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I really don't like what Seattle did. The Durant pick was great, but I'm not as high on Green as most are, so I will be surprised if he develops into anything past a journeyman type of role player. IMHO they should have taken Brewer at #5 because even if he doesn't develop into a great offensive player he will at the minimum be a great defender.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Plus you'd feel more comfortable playing Brewer next to Durant (at the 2) than you would playing Jeff Green next to Durant (at the 3 or 4).
Yes, Brewer and Durant are both skinny as sin, but at the 2/3 that doesn't matter anywhere near as much as at the 3/4.

Who's Seattle's curent SG, Damien Wilkins/Mikael Gelabale?
Spose you could go with West (though I still think Ridnour/Watson gets traded)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I actually think that Green and Durant complement each other very well. I probably would have gone for Wright or Brewer if I was making the pick, but I understand the reasoning for picking Green. As for them resigning Lewis, that's nothing more than a transparent effort to drive up his value in a sign and trade deal. He's gone. I'm also confident that this isn't the last deal Presti has in mind.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> As for them resigning Lewis, that's nothing more than a transparent effort to drive up his value in a sign and trade deal. He's gone. I'm also confident that this isn't the last deal Presti has in mind.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AlThornton said:


> You can't make assumptions on a player on one game. or else there won't be any good players.


What is wrong with you people? You quoted a comment that said I've been watching him for three years and then said I can't make assumptions based off of one game. Do you even know how to read?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I think it's to hopefully play a linup of Watson/Durant/Lewis/Green/Swift with guys like Ridnour, Wally, and others coming off the bench.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> What is wrong with you people? You quoted a comment that said I've been watching him for three years and then said I can't make assumptions based off of one game. Do you even know how to read?


I wondered the same thing


----------

